# Quick Question - Number of Eye Glasses Reqr'd



## Dante_Of_Canada (24 Nov 2009)

So I'm heading to bmq in January and I plan to buy a second pair of glasses just in case my first one are damaged during exercises.
My question is, will the Canadian Forces pay a percentage of my glasses bill? If yes, at what point? After finishing BMQ + MOC ?or  right after enrollment?

Thanks.


----------



## Nauticus (25 Nov 2009)

Dante_Of_Canada said:
			
		

> So I'm heading to bmq in January and I plan to buy a second pair of glasses just in case my first one are damaged during exercises.
> My question is, will the Canadian Forces pay a percentage of my glasses bill? If yes, at what point? After finishing BMQ + MOC ?or  right after enrollment?
> 
> Thanks.


When I went through, they actually completed eye sight tests and provided 2 pairs of glasses for each person who needed them.


----------



## Lil_T (25 Nov 2009)

actually - what will happen is during week 3 (I believe - I was heavily medicated when we went) you will go to the optometrist and they will test your eyes.  You can buy (yes, you pay for them) two good pairs of glasses, plus they give you a pair for the field - my platoon all got the birth control glasses for shits n giggles - and an insert pair for your ballistics.  I ended up with 4 pairs of "glasses"  2 sweet pairs of oakleys, the BCGs and the inserts.  So there you go.  I will say, the price on the glasses was reduced, I only paid $450 for my oakleys.  

Good luck on your BMQ.  Keep your head up, your mouth shut, and do what you are told.  It's that easy.


----------



## Dante_Of_Canada (25 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply, I'll wait to buy it at St. Jean.


----------



## bullitt (28 Nov 2009)

I was told to bring two pairs of glasses with me, and that there would probally not be an optomistist vist in the schedule. I am however, reserves and doing my BMOQ in Esquimalt in the summer; dont know how big of an impact that makes, but hope I dont break my two pair!!!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Nov 2009)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pub/soc-gds/supp-comp-eng.asp#b
B. Vision Care Benefits:

Eye Examination is performed every two years in accordance with CF Periodic Health Exam requirement or as per occupational health standards and whenever clinically necessary. Eye Examinations are to be conducted by an ophthalmologist, optometrist or ophthalmic technician working under the authority of the Senior Medical Authority.

Entitled Personnel: All members of the Regular Force and those entitled Reserve Force members (in accordance with QR & O 34.07) are entitled to optical services as outlined in the CFHS Policy and Guidance: Optical Supply and Services: Entitlement to Frames and Lenses, Policy # 4020-05.

Entitlement to glasses: Two approved frames (in accordance with Standing Offer Agreement) with the proper prescription (single vision, regular bifocals, trifocals and/or progressive lenses in clear lenses will be supplied as the initial issue to all entitled personnel to ensure and maintain operational and occupational efficiency. Frames and lenses are expected to last for a period of two years and will comply with CF dress standards. After initial issue of two pairs of glasses, the entitlement for replacement is one new pair every two years.

Entitlement to specialty glasses: Specialized corrective glasses such as sunglasses, safety glasses, ballistic eye wear and respirator glasses will be in accordance with established scales of issue or other entitlement documents.

Entitlement to contact lenses: Contact lenses that are necessary for therapeutic purposes, as prescribed by a consultant ophthalmologist/optometrist or for other medical requirement, are funded with prior approval of CF H Svc C Senior Medical Authority. Contact lenses for Refractive Requirement or trade requirements are funded in accordance with current Policy and Guidance: Optical Supply and Services: Entitlement to Contact lenses, Policy # 4020-03.

Buying up option: Members, who wish to upgrade their glasses from those provided by the Standing Offer Agreement or LPO, will pay any differences in cost between the price quoted in the SOA or LPO and that of the upgrade as long as the upgrades are not part of the Non-authorized Optical Frames and Lenses found in the CFHS Policy and Guidance: Optical Supply and Services.

Optical Providers: CF H Svcs GP/D H Svcs Del is responsible for initiating the SOA request with input obtained from CF H Svcs Cs. PWGSC prepares the document that includes a description of requirements for the provision of optical frames and lenses for a specific site. Entitled personnel will obtain all frames and lenses through providers named in the local SOA. If a member decides to obtain frames and/or lenses from a provider not named in the SOA, DND will not reimburse any of the costs. "


----------



## bullitt (30 Nov 2009)

Thanks Blackadder, that clears some things up, for me at least!


----------

